# Tyson in K-1 next year



## JDenz (Dec 10, 2003)

Controversial boxer Mike Tyson appeared on the big screen of Tokyo Dome during the K-1 World GP Finals, to state that he will fight in K-1 indeed. He also hinted that he didnt travel to Japan this time because perhaps the country authorities would not allow him to enter Japan. (Hes referring to his criminal record, probably). 

Tyson said also that K-1 is the biggest martial arts organization in the world and that he will knock out everyone who faces him. 

Right after Tysons appearance, the former football player and current fight idol Bob Sapp went to the ring and said he will face Tyson in 2004. Before that, however, Sapp will fight former Sumo champion Akebono in the Mixed Martial Art event that K-1 will hold this coming December 31st.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 10, 2003)

Sapp vs. Akebono and Sapp vs. Tyson both interest me as curiousities. Fun, but probably not as educational as the UFC has been some of the time.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 10, 2003)

Tyson and Sapp is going to be less then two minutes long lol.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 10, 2003)

I heard that Butterbean will be fighting before the year is out too? Is this so?


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Controversial boxer Mike Tyson appeared on the big screen of Tokyo Dome during the K-1 World GP Finals, to state that he will fight in K-1 indeed. He also hinted that he didnt travel to Japan this time because perhaps the country authorities would not allow him to enter Japan. (Hes referring to his criminal record, probably).
> 
> Tyson said also that K-1 is the biggest martial arts organization in the world and that he will knock out everyone who faces him.
> ...



Tyson no longer has the skills, mental attributes, and no discipline.:shrug:


----------



## JDenz (Dec 11, 2003)

Butterbean has already fought K-1.  Sapp never had anything that Tyson lost one way or another the fight is not leaving the first round.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 11, 2003)

Butterbean is fighting on the card for the end of year show. It has been announced that Genki Sudo, a 25 year-old unorthodox fighter from the "Beverly Hills Jiu-jitsu Club," will take on rotund American Butterbean in a 3min x 5round MMA bout. Butterbean was destroyed by Mike Bernardo under K-1 rules in his last appearance in Japan, while Sudo surprised a lot of people, staying with Albert Kraus for three rounds at the K-1 World Max at the Budokan event. It will be interesting to see how these very different fighters match up on New year's Eve.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Feb 8, 2004)

Does anyone know who Tyson's trainers are? I'm interested to see what type of approach Tyson is going to attempt at K-1.

THuNdeR_FoOT


----------



## arnisador (Feb 8, 2004)

Yes, what's the status of this?


----------



## JDenz (Apr 15, 2004)

TOKYO, April 15, 2004 -- K-1 has come to terms with boxing legend Mike Tyson for his debut in the World's premier fighting sport. Financial details were not disclosed, but the Brooklyn-born former world heavyweight champion's first K-1 bout will be on or around July 31st of this year.

"After many months of negotiations with Tyson and his representatives, we signed a contract on April 11 (Japan time)," announced K-1 Event producer Sadaharu Tanikawa to a standing-room-only press conference at the Takanawa Prince Hotel in central Tokyo. The contract calls for a fight this summer, and gives K-1 an option for two further Tyson fights.

K-1 initially wanted to hold the fight in Japan, but due to difficulties getting Tyson a visa for this country, the organization is now going with an American venue -- New York City's Madison Square Gardens and Los Angeles' Staples Center were both mentioned at the press conference.

The fighter who will face "Iron Mike" is also a matter of ongoing consideration and negotiations, although Tanikawa did refer to Bob Sapp, Jerome LeBanner, Ray Sefo and Musashi as possibilities.

Tanikawa said that although K-1 Rules would be best, a final decision on the bout's format would be made at a later date, possibly when Tyson 's opponent is announced.

"The main thing for now is that we do have a deal with Mike and he is excited about it and eager to fight," said a K-1 representative. "Mike will be at the K-1 Battle of the Bellagio II in Las Vegas this April 30, and we will release more information at that time."

While Tyson will of course be the main event, there are also plans to pack the card with K-1's biggest stars, said the representative. "This will permit us to showcase K-1 to a wide international audience in advance of the Athens Olympics [which start August 13]."

TBS will handle the Japanese broadcasting, and negotiations are in progress stateside on a pay-per-view deal for what promises to be the fightsport event of 2004


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 17, 2004)

I think Tyson may have a wake-up call coming.  Dodging jabs and hooks is one thing but jabs and hooks and feet is another.  His legs have never had to take much punishment so I really don't think he'll have time to properly condition them before the K1 bout.


----------



## JDenz (Apr 18, 2004)

I am pretty sure it is going to be boxing rules.


----------



## ace (Apr 18, 2004)

JDenz said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure it is going to be boxing rules.



 :feedtroll  Tyson By Way of TKO 1st Round artyon:


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 19, 2004)

JDenz said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure it is going to be boxing rules.


Then he's going back to boxing, not to K-1.  His celebrity status shouldn't put him above the rules that everyone else has to fight with.   If he chooses not to kick then let him keep both feet on the floor.  Did Akebono get to fight in K-1 under Sumo rules?


----------



## JDenz (Apr 19, 2004)

K-1 has has just boxing matches before.  In fact the usally have a couple diffrent rules for diffrent fights on diffrent cards.


----------



## MJS (Apr 20, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Then he's going back to boxing, not to K-1.  His celebrity status shouldn't put him above the rules that everyone else has to fight with.   If he chooses not to kick then let him keep both feet on the floor.  Did Akebono get to fight in K-1 under Sumo rules?



I agree with this!!  If he is just going to be boxing, then he should not be entering K1.  If they (the promoters) want him bad enough, then they should get another boxer for him to fight, not one of the other K1 fighters.  To take someone who fights in these events and can kick as well as punch, its limiting them.  Do you think that Royce Gracie would agree to a match that did not allow him to grapple, only punch?? I dont think so.

Mike


----------



## someguy (Apr 20, 2004)

Standard rules would be fun to see.
Tyson goes down 1st round


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 20, 2004)

someguy said:
			
		

> Standard rules would be fun to see.
> Tyson goes down 1st round


or is that "Tyson bites down, 1st round."? -vampfeed-


----------



## someguy (Apr 20, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## Cobra (Apr 21, 2004)

If it is going to be a K-1 competion, I think he would be at disadvantage. He knows no kicking, and K-1 is a kickingboxing competion, isn't it?


----------



## JDenz (Apr 22, 2004)

Read up the thread a little


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 19, 2004)

Tyson might just make it through one round, but no way in h*** will he finish the second...


----------



## xianshino (May 19, 2004)

I saw K1 last night on TV and Bob Sapp was fighting some guy named Ernesto Housch (sp?) and Ernesto knocked Sapp down with a kidney shot but decided to try and knockout Sapp after that and got jackhammered and lost the fight.
Bob Sapp is gigantic!!! I had never seen him before. He is like 285 with muscles...a beast!

Tyson will still knock him out though


----------



## kenpo12 (May 19, 2004)

Just because Tyson hasn't fought with different rules in a ring before doesn't mean he can't change up with a little guidance.  He used to be a street brawler before he got some training.  I think he could do well at MMA with the right guidance, look at how many wrestlers and kickboxers have adapted to MMA rules.  If they can do it so can Tyson.


----------



## xianshino (May 19, 2004)

I agree and as much as I dislike Tyson, I think he is well suited for K1 fighting. I can't wait to see him in K1 I think it will be very entertaining to say the least.


----------



## JDenz (May 19, 2004)

Tyson will never fight anything but boxing, His manager has already stated that much.  Tyson would kill Sapp.  Tyson will never train for MMA or K-1.  He can't even be bothered to train in his own sport much less cross train.


----------



## Sarah (Jul 29, 2004)

We dont get a lot of K1 on TV here, I love watching it when it is on, we mainly see the New Zealand v's Austraila fights.

Remind me who is Sapp, is that the big guy with the 'sensitive' chin??  If he is the one I am thinking of, the last fight I saw he got beat by Sefo.


----------



## gmunoz (Oct 8, 2004)

JDenz said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure it is going to be boxing rules.


Actually remember seeing the bout between Bob Sapp and someone else when Tyson stepped in the ring to challenge.  Sapp stated clearly that if Tyson would agree to K-1 rules then it was on...


----------



## jdam76 (Oct 9, 2004)

I would love to see Tyson fight in a UFC or Pride type event. I'd be interested in how hard he can punch from his back. Not something I guess im likely to see anytime soon though. Didn't think i'd see him fight in K-1 either though. I guess anythings possible these days.


----------



## Erik (Nov 17, 2004)

Sorry for being clueless but I'm wondering how old this thread is?

Has Tyson fought yet?  It's 17 November 2004 today.

Just wondering.

I've heard that Tyson is doing pretty well at MMA.  I'd sure like to see how well he's doing, especially against Hoost or Sapp.


----------

